# Гемангиома позвонка



## Танья (31 Окт 2011)

Здравствуйте.
Сначало напишу в целом, какой набор заболеваний по неврологии имею:
- Аномалия развития Th 5 позвонка «бабочковидный». - На этом фоне распространенный остеохондроз грудного и поясничного отделов.
- Абдоминальный болевой синдром неясного генеза, не исключена невропатия пахового нерва слева (сильнейшая внезапно-возникающая жгучая боль слева где-то за тазобедренной костью. Беспокоит уже несколько лет. Раньше приступы были по 15-30 минут, а последние два года приступы возникали 4 раза, но продолжались так долго, что я находилась на больничном по 2-3 недели. При этой боли я могла принять лежа только какое-то удобное положение. Стоя выпрямиться не могу. Сделать полностью вдох тоже не могу. Вообщем несколько недель лежу. Лечение при этом: Мовалис, Мильгамма, Никотинка, Гипотиазид, Сирдалуд, Сибазон). - Тунельный синдром тарзального канала слева ( также внезапно возникает боль в левой ступне, видимо где-то что-за защемляет, и пальцы на ноге меня не слушаются, их сводит, и очень сильно ломит ступню, наступить на ногу не могу. Пытаюсь слегка массажировать, и постепенно боль начинает уходить).

И Основная сейчас для меня проблема – это Гемангиома. В 2010 году снимки МСКТ показали, что у меня гемангиома тела D 8 позвонка размером 12,6*8,2*11,2 мм. Врач сказал, что ничего страшного в этом нет, гемангиома редко растет.
Спустя год я сделала МРТ. По результатам обследования диаметр гемангиомы 19 мм, а именно "Определяется изменение структуры тела Th8 позвонка за счет участка диаметром 19 мм, повышенного МР-сигнала в Т2-режиме и STIR." Невролог дал направление к онкологу. Онколог сказал, что браться за облучение не будет, так как масса негативных моментов, "А Вы еще молодая женщина, Вам это ни к чему. Решайте вопрос с неврологом. Через 6 месяцев сделайте контроль МСКТ." Онколог выписал фитосборы "Алфит-1 "иммуномоделирующий, "Фитол-2", "экстал-2" очищающий.
Боль в грудном отделе меня не беспокоит. Очень редко бывает тяжесть.
Хотелось бы узнать о методах лечения, о противопоказаниях при этом заболевании. Возможно ли, что гемангиома сможет рассосаться при приеме фито-препаратов или все-таки необходимо оперативное вмешательство. Я читала про метод вертебропластики. Подскажите, насколько он эффективен и где это делают.
Снимки, к сожалению, не могу пока отсканировать.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2011)

Танья написал(а):


> Подскажите, насколько он эффективен и где это делают.



Эффективно полностью, знаю, где делают в Киеве.


----------



## Танья (31 Окт 2011)

Доктор, подскажите, а почему именно в Киеве? В интернете я нашла много клиник в России, которые проводят процедуру вертебропластики. И еще вопрос, когда мне стоит сделать еще раз контроль, через 6 месяцев или все-же раньше?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2011)

Танья написал(а):


> Доктор, подскажите, а почему именно в Киеве?



Все просто, я проживаю в Киеве и не знаю где в России это выполняют ))). Подождите немного, подтянутся коллеги с Москвы и дадут вам информацию по Москве.


----------



## Танья (31 Окт 2011)

Спасибо огромное за инфо. Буду рада дополнительной информации.


----------



## Танья (31 Окт 2011)

Игорь, можно еще один вопрос? Мы с мужем хотели еще одного ребенка. С гемангиомой это совместимо? Или все-таки об этом забыть?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Окт 2011)

Совместимо.


----------



## Поночка (21 Июн 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Эффективно полностью, знаю, где делают в Киеве.


Простите, а где это делают в Киеве?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Июн 2016)

Поночка написал(а):


> Простите, а где это делают в Киеве?


В НИИ нейрохирургии


----------



## Поночка (21 Июн 2016)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> В НИИ нейрохирургии


Спасибо!


----------

